# Ranitomeya amazonica tadpole development



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Tadpole 30 days old









Tadpole 44 days old









Tadpole 50 days old









Tadpole 56 days old









Tadpole 63 days old









Tadpole 71 days old









Tadpole 72 days old









*Frog on 75 day *


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Zdravo! 

Nicely done, mate. And great city yours is!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I have never seen an amazonicus of that color hue! You sure that's not a blue legged vent?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I am sure that it is R. amazonicus.

This picture of young frog. Adults have different color.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. Amazing to watch growth and such a great looking frog.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

There are peruvian or golden amazonicus which are a gold yellow color and have dark blue legs. If you compare a french guiana vent (the oens popel call blue or grey legged) you will see a difference of color. The FG Vents are pale yellow will light blue or grey leggs while the gold amazonicus is gold or darker yellow with brighter blues legs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice seequence of pics!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> There are peruvian or golden amazonicus which are a gold yellow color and have dark blue legs. If you compare a french guiana vent (the oens popel call blue or grey legged) you will see a difference of color. The FG Vents are pale yellow will light blue or grey leggs while the gold amazonicus is gold or darker yellow with brighter blues legs.



I have seen these frogs up for sale but never with a pic and have wondered what they look like. Do they change shades much as they mature like with the red amazonicus?


----------

